# Restarting moused



## sossego (Jul 14, 2010)

I have tried 

```
#/etc/rc.d/moused restart
```
followed by 

```
$startx /usr/local/kde4/bin/safestartkde
```
and the result was an unresponsive mouse.
I stopped X with ^C on ttyv1.

How do I enable the daemon without rebooting the system?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 14, 2010)

Restart hal after you restart moused.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 14, 2010)

If you have an USB mouse just unplug and plug it back in.


----------

